# Angel's Eyes VS Angel's Glow



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia is 7 1/2 months old and I am am thinking about getting something for her tear staining. I was at the dog park yesterday and a woman there with a malt was telling me about Angel's Glow I have never heard about it but she said that is what she used on her baby who had a completely white face. Have any of you heard about it?

I was also looking at the Angels' Eyes and wondering if any of you had used it. I know that some people have used it with no success but others have had great success from it.

I have changed Mia's food, given her distilled water, and cleaned her face daily but they dont seem to go away. I personally dont mind the staining, but I dont want her to end up with an infection from it because it gets kind of crusty sometimes and she hates when I mess with her face. Do you think that I should wait a while to put her on treatment for her staining? Any thoughts on the 2 products mentioned? I really dont want to use the Tylan unless I really had to...TIA


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Are her adult teeth in yet? If so, start her on Angel Eyes.

I have had great outcome with Angel EYES. I sell it as well if you're interested. 

My bella had awful tear stains from a blocked tear duct..I put her on Angel Eyes for a month and voila..4 months later..NOTHING on her face! 

IT worked fast too, in about a week the tearing was gone! 

Andrea


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Are her adult teeth in yet? If so, start her on Angel Eyes.
> 
> I have had great outcome with Angel EYES. I sell it as well if you're interested.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! Yes her adult teeth are in, and she had the baby teeth pulled when she was spayed. You sell EVERYTHING!! How much do you sell the Angel Eyes for?

OH, another question, does the Angel Eyes help brighten her coat as well? I have been reading the reviews on the Angel's Glow and people said that their eyes cleared up AND it helped brighten their coat...!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> I really dont want to use the Tylan unless I really had to...TIA[/B]


Tylan is tylosin phospate and unless I'm really mistaken, the active ingredient in Angel Glow and Angel Eyes is tylosin. The only difference is they mix it with something to make it taste better. I did a lot of reading on this because of my Bella's staining. I opted to buy some tylosin phospate from a site that my breeder sent me because the Angel Glow and Angel Eyes are rather expensive and I paid $10.95.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=395784
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that Tylan had to be prescribed from the vet, so I thought that that meant that it was a little more powerful and harder on the little guys...Did the tylosin phospate work on Bella? What site did you get it from?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> [
> I thought that Tylan had to be prescribed from the vet, so I thought that that meant that it was a little more powerful and harder on the little guys...Did the tylosin phospate work on Bella? What site did you get it from?[/B]


You can buy Tylan on Amazon.com and several other pet supply sites... lol... nope, it doesn't require a prescription. We are only on day 3 so I don't have anything to report yet. I hope and pray it does.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=395795
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, oops! Silly me! Shows how much I know!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I personally like the Angel Eyes better. It's $26 and retails for $29.95 

I have to say, they eat it a lot better than straight up Tylan. And I feel more comfortable giving it to them since it's pre-packaged and if something would go wrong, I could sue the company LOL. It's true. 

If you're interested let me know.

Yes, I'm selling a few things ..as I'm in the process of opening a boutique.. No pressure, wasn't trying to sound like a sales pitch for the FEW dollars i'd make on it LOL. I don't really care..just responding to your post, Krystal.


Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I personally like the Angel Eyes better. It's $26 and retails for $29.95
> 
> I have to say, they eat it a lot better than straight up Tylan. And I feel more comfortable giving it to them since it's pre-packaged and if something would go wrong, I could sue the company LOL. It's true.
> 
> ...



I didnt mean that the wrong way! I didnt know that you were opening a boutique! That will be so fun for you though!! Have you ever used the Angel Glow?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope, but have heard they are both similiar. I know for a fact Angel Eyes works fantastic. Wish I had taken a pic of Bella before. She had horrible tear stains. Now her face is crystal clear. It makes such a difference a nd improves their breath!

Andrea


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Nope, but have heard they are both similiar. I know for a fact Angel Eyes works fantastic. Wish I had taken a pic of Bella before. She had horrible tear stains. Now her face is crystal clear. It makes such a difference a nd improves their breath!
> 
> Andrea[/B]



Wow how great!! I think I may just have to invest in the Angel Eyes! You dont think Mia is too young to start on it do you? Also, do you still have use the Angel Eyes on Bella periodically or did it take the stains away for good?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I have used Angel Eyes and had great success for 2 bottles of it take a couple months break in between until the stains got bad again, then come the 3rd bottle, it no longer worked for us? I ordered it directly from Angel Eyes.com and it hasnt expired or anything. I dont know if we just got a bad bottle or if Rex is immune to it. Rex has been off of it for 3 months and we just started in the past week again on Angels Eye. I am considering Angel's Glow now, but hesitant if it will work or not.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh I love that stuff. I have used both and they work the same I think, at least for me. I give it to Snowball every other day or two and his eyes are white as can be.

Before I used it he's tear staining was just terrible. It takes about a week to ten days of everyday use to get it going. Then the tear staining hair grows out and after you trim it off no more tear stains. At that point you can do it every other day or so and it keeps it clear.

At one point I thought maybe he had out grown the problem and I stopped giving it to him. 2-3 weeks later he was right back to the way it was before. I will forever use it. 

I have to mix it with a teaspoon of wet food because Snowball won't eat it alone or on his dry food.

I wish I did have stock in that company, I find that stuff amazing!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I have used Angel Eyes and had great success for 2 bottles of it take a couple months break in between until the stains got bad again, then come the 3rd bottle, it no longer worked for us? I ordered it directly from Angel Eyes.com and it hasnt expired or anything. I dont know if we just got a bad bottle or if Rex is immune to it. Rex has been off of it for 3 months and we just started in the past week again on Angels Eye. I am considering Angel's Glow now, but hesitant if it will work or not.[/B]



humm...I wonder why the other bottle didnt work! The girl I met at the park said that her dog's stains were about as bad as Mia's and she used the Angels Glow on her and they went away...She said that they were starting to return slightly (I couldnt see anything!) and that she was going to get another bottle...Is there anything out there that gets rid of them for good?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I used Angel's Glow on Mia & Cody. It removed Mia's 100% and Cody's is alot better. I used it for 2 weeks. I was looking for before pictures but I really can't find any good ones because I hated to take them with such awful stains.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I used Angel's Glow on Mia & Cody. It removed Mia's 100% and Cody's is alot better. I used it for 2 weeks. I was looking for before pictures but I really can't find any good ones because I hated to take them with such awful stains.[/B]



Humm...Now I am confused on which to get!!! I guess I should just pick one!! LOL....It took Mia's away completely in only 2 weeks!!







I am amazed!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

It works well and she's not too young if her adult teeth are in. PM me if you decide you want a bottle. Bella had horrible stainsa nd it cleared hers up in about 6 days

Andrea


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=395878
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe Angels' Glow has a bit more ingredients than Angel Eyes and Mia had just finished teething. Here is some before & afters.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=395878
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe Angels' Glow has a bit more ingredients than Angel Eyes and Mia had just finished teething. Here is some before & afters.

I don't have good close ups.
[attachment=23944:attachment]
[attachment=23945:attachment]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

WOW!! I am so impressed!!! She looks SO AMAZING!! She did before too though!! I just want to squeeze her!! 

I have been reading other posts about people so didnt like the AE or AG because of the length of time they had to be on it! I am so confused on what to get! I dont want to end up hurting my baby...But if others have used both products with no damage then I am just over reacting!!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

We use Angel Glow.....I have never tried Angel eyes. It works for Molly. I used it consistantly for a while and then took a break from it . If I notice anything starting then I start up again for a little while. She has done really well with it.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Why does the AG have more ingredients than the AE? I have no idea what any of these ingredients are even for!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Why does the AG have more ingredients than the AE? I have no idea what any of these ingredients are even for!![/B]


Angel Eyes

Ingredients: 
100% pure beef liver, 
tylosin as tartrate 



Angels' Glow

Angels' Glow is very palatable containing corn flour, wheat flour, natural chicken liver flavor, lamb meal, chicken, rice flour, Tylosin tartrate, powdered cellulose, corn syrup, vegetable oil, mono and di-glyerides, brown # 9, yellow # 5 and lecithin.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I used Tylan for Joplin. Just gave her a pinch a day, in cheese whiz, for two weeks. That was over three years ago. She hasn't stained since. My foster, Tinkerbell, had terrible staining. Her entire face was stained. Her adopted mother used Tylan on her for two weeks and it cleaned her right up.

I pay around $12 for a tube of powder, from my vet, that would last at least six months, but I would never use it for six months, and it wasn't necessary anyway.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Does anyone know why the added ingredients are in the AG? What exactly are they for? I know I am really stupid and ignorant when it comes to this! I am just trying to make the right decision...

Now the tylan sounds really good to me!! I have NO idea what to get!!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

i use angel eyes and it worked for me! i tried everything that was suggested (washing his face, stay away from the red dye in food) and nothing worked. i found an old pic of bruno before angel eyes. you can check my sig for the after pic. the tear stains basically disappeared or were to a minimal. occassionally his stains come back and i just give him a little bit weekly and it disappears again. good luck on your choice!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I used Angels eyes but not sure if that was what fixed it. 

because I only used it for maybe a week and way less than what I was suppose to use.

I say if Mia has any kind of allergy go with AE, 

AG sometimes cause allergies because of wheat and other stuff in it. 

and I wouldn't give the dose they suggest at least not in the beginning. 

it made sparkey puke a few times. 

here is how he looked before and after

[attachment=23947:attachment] 

[attachment=23948:attachment]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I used Angels eyes but not sure if that was what fixed it.
> 
> because I only used it for maybe a week and way less than what I was suppose to use.
> 
> ...



OMG Fay what a huge difference!! Why do you say that you dont think it made the difference? What did you different that week you used it? So you stopped using it after that week and the stains never returned?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yup, I stopped because he was getting sick. I'm not saying it will make mia sick. 

sparkey gets sick from even cheese so he is weird. after a week it was all gone.

I think it had to do with his age too. but if I had to do it over again I would use AE again.

well maybe I just get the Tylan because AE tasted bad to him and I had to trick him 

a lot to get him to eat it. he hates the liver taste.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I just placed an order with AE! I hope it works!! I cant wait to get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I used Angel Eyes with Poptart and now Sugar and Candie and have got nothing but great results!! It really does work well!! I love this stuff!! And after 3 months you cut back the dosage so you aren't giving them that much so it won't cost as much either. I just love the stuff!! It works pretty fast and clears up their face and even the rest of their body so well!! I highly recommend it!! Oh and if you take before and after pictures from using it, send the pictures to the company and they will send you a free bottle of it!!
I also have given it to my yorkies who don't have any staining but tear alot and it has even helped them!! They don't tear nearly as much as they use to!!



Andrea, how much is the Angel Eyes that you sell with the shipping price? I just bought two bottles so I am good to go for awhile but I might get some from you in the future if shipping isn't too bad.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Krystal,


I gradually built up the dose the first week I used 1/16 of a teaspoon then 1/8 the second week once a day. I mixed it with their food and they didn't notice.

Good Luck

Maggie


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Krystal,
> 
> 
> I gradually built up the dose the first week I used 1/16 of a teaspoon then 1/8 the second week once a day. I mixed it with their food and they didn't notice.
> ...



Thanks for that tip, I may just have to do that. I really hope that Mia doesnt notice it, but I really dont think she will! She eats ANYTHING!! She thinks that her intercepter is a treat!







YEP! I have Miss Piggy on my hands!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

I use Angels Glow and it has really worked on Lily's stains. They were terrible when I got her and it has taken a few weeks to get them cleared up but her new growth is coming in nice and white. One thing you need to realize is that it won't get rid of what is already there only the new growth. I cut a lot of Lily's out becuase it seemed to make her itchy. I hope it continues to work well during teething because she was always scratching and rubbing her little face before I started using it. It doesn't take much for these little guys and I mix it in a little bit of cream cheese. My breeder told me it tastes bad so I should mix it with something. Yes she tasted it. She said she wouldn't give anything to her puppies unless she knew what it tasted like. What we do for our babies.


----------



## itsybit (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi, 

I have used Angels Eyes and it does work very well. However I stopped after a couple of months. My vet expressed concern about using an antibiotic for long periods of time. She said that just like in humans it is possible for dogs to build up an immunity. I may be over reacting though, the product is guaranteed to be safe and really did love the results. 

Now I use distilled water and feed raw food I'm careful about dyes and ingredients in treats as well. They still have a bit of staining but it gets cleaned up quicly when they get groomed.


Leslie


----------

